# Enlargers to buy



## hollyjewel (Jul 19, 2004)

I just had a fire and my enlarger went up in flames.   I am looking to buy a new one, but with so many models out there im not sure which would be best. price is not an object. I do mainly black and white darkroom work for 35mm. i want to go as large as lets say 16 x 20. also if anyone could tell me what timers they like best with there enlargers as well. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Walt (Jul 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your fire. 
I use a Saunders C6600. So far I like it. It's a good solid basic unit and you can find them for a decent price on Ebay. I paid just over a $100 Canadian for mine. I use a Gralab 300 timer. It's an old standard that works well.


----------

